# Nitrous performance boost



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, ive done some reading around here and determined that a wet setup is the way to go. However, what would be the best size shot to run and how much faster will the car be? My mods are listed. Would i need to upgrade anything? Also, since jwt s3's run at 15 degrees already, would i still need to lower the timing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i think you would be safe running a 65 shot....if you get a good kit then you should feal alot of gains with everything else you have done..... the nitrous should compliment it well.....to feal the most out of the nitrous get a bottle warmer purge and all the other goodies they sell....i know a few kids that with nitrous running a 65 shot has improved there 1/8 mile time by more than a second....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i would leave it at 15 for now.... but i know for fact you cant have advanced timing and run nitrous.....run it at 15 degrees with some cold plugs i think you will be fine but if an sr20 guy knows feal free to correct me


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Texas200 said:


> Ok, ive done some reading around here and determined that a wet setup is the way to go. However, what would be the best size shot to run and how much faster will the car be? My mods are listed. Would i need to upgrade anything? Also, since jwt s3's run at 15 degrees already, would i still need to lower the timing? Thanks in advance!


The absoloute safest system is the JWT 50 shot. My firend put literaly over 100 bottles though his car with no problems.

Mike


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and make sure you have 91 octane.. lol


----------



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

hey thanks for the advice. I realize that JWT has a good setup. However, im not willing shell out the additional 500 for that program. I am wanting to get a kit and use it with my stock program. Also, you say 65 shot, but what is the best kit out there? I like the idea of ZEX because of the module, but i also have heard great things about NX. Any pros/cons to either one? Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i know a few kids that have used the zex and they really liked it....from what i have seen and taken a ride in the zex isnt bad.....if you can save the money and get the jim wolf program it would make it all worth the time and money


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Texas200 said:


> hey thanks for the advice. I realize that JWT has a good setup. However, im not willing shell out the additional 500 for that program. I am wanting to get a kit and use it with my stock program. Also, you say 65 shot, but what is the best kit out there? I like the idea of ZEX because of the module, but i also have heard great things about NX. Any pros/cons to either one? Thanks again for the info!


If you go wet, the only safe way is to go direct port injection to prevent fuel distribution problems, nos has the NOSezzl that fits under your injectors and you should look a a spark retard function and retard the spark with the NOS. This sort of system can run up to a 100 shot on an SR no problem.

Than means an aftermarket ignition and a spark retard module. In that case the JWT dosent look bad.

For a small unit, the ZEX system might be ok. I would not go bigger than a 50 shot.


----------



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

ok, ok , so what about a dry system then? I want to be as minimal as I can without toasting everything. Thanks again.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dry=shit...go wet


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> dry=shit...go wet



i mean, realistically, you could do a dry kit all day long on the sr20, because i i did on in my lil ol' 1.6...

but to be safe and avoid leaning out, ide go wet and add more fuel to the nitrous mix...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> dry=shit...go wet


What basis in fact or experiance do you have to qualify that statement?

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy, enough of the post whoring. Other mods have warned you dude, and I'm just tryin to keep you from gettin banned for a week or something


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> What basis in fact or experiance do you have to qualify that statement?
> 
> Mike




i had a dry kit on mine, and the power gains werent all that good, and i was constantly leaning out when i sprayed, according to my A/F/ gauge...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> Tommy, enough of the post whoring. Other mods have warned you dude, and I'm just tryin to keep you from gettin banned for a week or something




and how is this post whoring? i HAD a dry kit, so i think my say in this might be appreciated, but i guess its not...sorry...whatever


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i had a dry kit on mine, and the power gains werent all that good, and i was constantly leaning out when i sprayed, according to my A/F/ gauge...


your a/f gauge was far from accurate. 

What Mike is saying is, if you have no real, physical proof that dry kits are bad, don't say so.

If I remember correctly, the JWT nitrous program makes use of a dry setup.

I don't like dry kits myself, I've seen/heard of many problems, but I wouldn't say they're bad, when set up properly.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> your a/f gauge was far from accurate.
> 
> What Mike is saying is, if you have no real, physical proof that dry kits are bad, don't say so.
> 
> ...




yes, the a/f gauge IS NOT ACCURATE.., but my power made by the zex kit was minimal, and thats accurate enough for me...either he can take my advice or not...sorry for a SUGGESTION...

the JWT program works with a dry because it DOES add fuel when it is sprayed IIRC, making it just as safe ( or neraly as safe?) as a wet kit

and i dont have DYNO PROVEN RESULTS, but iwas just commenting that the dry 55 shot on my 1.6 didnt do much...sorry if i was "post whoring" and didnt back up every word i said...peace


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yes, the a/f gauge IS NOT ACCURATE.., but my power made by the zex kit was minimal, and thats accurate enough for me...either he can take my advice or not...sorry for a SUGGESTION...
> 
> the JWT program works with a dry because it DOES add fuel when it is sprayed IIRC, making it just as safe ( or neraly as safe?) as a wet kit
> 
> and i dont have DYNO PROVEN RESULTS, but iwas just commenting that the dry 55 shot on my 1.6 didnt do much...sorry if i was "post whoring" and didnt back up every word i said...peace


What Mike is saying is that you don't have enough knowlege to give advice like that.

Dry=Shit is a strong statement and if you say something like that you had better elaborate on it or expect to be challanged and owned. I can make 100 safe hp with a dry system if I want to.

Mike


----------

